# My FIRST tag relabel



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

I had some beautiful woven tags made up, and was eager to sew the first one in as soon as I got them.

This one is actually the 3rd label or so...takes a little practice to get everything right.

What d'ya think?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice! And so are your fingernails! You hunt with those things?? LOL. 

I couldn't really read the Rugged Design part that well, is that the photo or like that in person. Nice job, your own tags are such a nice touch in the shirt. WTG, Ann, best wishes with them, bff.


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi Kell,
Yep, I sure do hunt with those!! Well, I'm usually wearing gloves, so no worries about blood and fur underneath...HA!

The photo of the front isn't the best, but I'm not as concerned about that part of the logo. As long as people see "Coopers" then I'm happy.
I'm going to be running a fun promo here within the next few weeks and giving away t-shirts, so I want to look good!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice label but where on the shirt did you stick the required information?

Katrina


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

veedub3 said:


> Nice label but where on the shirt did you stick the required information?
> 
> Katrina


Katrina,

This particular blank is from BareApparel.com. Their branding and garment care info labels are on the inside of the side seam. One of the many reasons I love these blanks.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

CoopersDesignCo said:


> Katrina,
> 
> This particular blank is from BareApparel.com. Their branding and garment care info labels are on the inside of the side seam. One of the many reasons I love these blanks.


I assumed it was somewhere on the inside but thought I would ask.

You did a great job.

Katrina


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks! Not bad for the first (or third) one!


----------



## kmdesigngroup (Aug 10, 2009)

CoopersDesignCo said:


> Thanks! Not bad for the first (or third) one!


What company did you use, if you don't mind my asking? They look great!


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

kmdesigngroup said:


> What company did you use, if you don't mind my asking? They look great!


Hi Sharon,
I used a company in Shenzhen, China. www.hangtag.cn
I dealt with Sunny. Great customer service, quick turnaround, inexpensive.

The had the sample ready within 48 hours from my artwork, and shipped 4 days via DHL from China to Utah.

If you decide to use 'em, tell them I sent ya!


----------



## kmdesigngroup (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow! They have a lot of neat stuff! Thanks so much, Ann.


----------



## HM-1 Addict (Aug 21, 2009)

Did you hand sew or use a machine? Also, once you're accustomed to the process, how long do you think it will take to sew them. Just trying to figure labor cost to do this.


----------



## HM-1 Addict (Aug 21, 2009)

Oops...my last message wasn't very polite...Thank you for taking your time to share with us..

John


----------



## HM-1 Addict (Aug 21, 2009)

Where did you get the made in USA stickers? Also, is the shirt actually made in USA or just printed here? I kind of wanna do the same thing.


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

HM-1 Addict said:


> Did you hand sew or use a machine? Also, once you're accustomed to the process, how long do you think it will take to sew them. Just trying to figure labor cost to do this.


Hi John,
I used a sewing machine with short running stitch. Ball Point needle so they don't tear through knit.
If there's a brand tag to remove (the example above didn't have one), then it takes just about 1 minute to unstitch using a seam ripper. about 1 minute to pin new tag in, and about 30 secs - 1 minute to sew in.

My plan for shirts with brand label AND garment care is to remove brand, and leave garment care label in. Then sew my tag on top.

I'll post an example of a shirt with a garment label later.


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

HM-1 Addict said:


> Where did you get the made in USA stickers? Also, is the shirt actually made in USA or just printed here? I kind of wanna do the same thing.


Actually, that specific shirt brand (BareApparel.com Lava Wash Crew T-shirt) came with the Made in the USA sticker. So it was manufactured AND printed in the US of A!

I believe you can get those stickers stock from places like Stousewww.stouse.com


----------



## HM-1 Addict (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank You so much Ann... At first I was a little overwhelmed by this site and how much info is really here. It kind of kept me away, but after a day of all night reading I feel like I'm years ahead of where I was yesterday.

Thanks Again,
John


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

YOUR WELCOME! Glad I could help, that's why I'm here!


----------

